# 625 flaky, lose signal often



## drfrink24 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello all.

I have had Dish for about 1yr, I'd say in that time, its gone out, or, specific sets of channels have gone out, maybe 45 times. Rain or excessive cloud cover kills it usually. I can understand this, however, if I lose signal, or, I lose power, I'll usually have to run multiple "check switch" operations to recover. Most the time I have to hard reset the system to recover, and wait 20-30 minutes for a check switch to complete. I have the DP34 switch. Often times, but not always, it will have pages of messages about removing duplicate entries.

I have one dish, with a 625, and another Vip222, with I think 3 LNBs? Does anyone know what settings I should have when I do a check switch? I'll usually try "superdish" settings as well, they all seem to work after a few attempts...

Does anyone know why I have to run the check switch to recover? Sometimes it will take 3-4 check switches before it finally works, even though it says I have an install problem or bad switch.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Do not check SuperDish. This will slow down your switch check if you do not actually have a SuperDish.


----------



## drfrink24 (Jul 12, 2007)

BNUMM said:


> Do not check SuperDish. This will slow down your switch check if you do not actually have a SuperDish.


How do I know if I have a SuperDish? The dish I have is oblong, not a circle.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If you have only had it a year it probably is not a SuperDish. Try removing the check marks from the box next to SuperDish ( and if the Alternate box is checked remove that check). Then do a check switch. If that does not correct it you have other problems and you may have to get a tech to look at it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

drfrink24 said:


> How do I know if I have a SuperDish? The dish I have is oblong, not a circle.


The Dish Types page on the EKB will lead you to pictures (mostly on the TechPortal links).

A few clues from your post: you have a 222 which needs to see 129° for most of its HD channels (other parts of the country need a separate dish at 61.5° instead). Other than one business channel, there is no HD on SuperDISH. Sounds like you have a Dish 1000.

Which LNBs are on the dish? If you're using a DP34 it should be a DP Twin and a DP Dual, or could be 3 DP Duals. If the Twin is the DP Plus version, you shouldn't be using the DP34, just one line to each receiver using a DPP Separator behind each.


----------



## drfrink24 (Jul 12, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Which LNBs are on the dish? If you're using a DP34 it should be a DP Twin and a DP Dual, or could be 3 DP Duals. If the Twin is the DP Plus version, you shouldn't be using the DP34, just one line to each receiver using a DPP Separator behind each.


I'll have to go up there and look (I'm pretty sure I have at least 2, maybe 3 LNBs). I have three seperate lines:
1. One goes to a Vip222 for HD
2. Two input into my 625, one output goes to TV1, the other output goes to my whole house trunk, where I use my VHF remote for TV2.

I've gotten switch errors, bad switch errors, pages and pages of "removed duplicate on xxx", etc... but, it always comes back and "works" after a random amount of "check switch" operations.


----------



## drfrink24 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the link. I'm 99% confident that i do have the 1000 with the 110, 119 and 129 setup. The original install had a total of four receivers. I have since removed the 4th receiver.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> 1. One goes to a Vip222 for HD


Should be 2 lines off the DP34 for a dual-tuner receiver.  Or is it a 211? Doubt that would cause the 625's problems though.


> i do have the 1000 with the 110, 119 and 129 setup


Meaning 3 separate LNBs? Or DP Twin/DP Dual, or DPP Twin/DP Dual?


> I have since removed the 4th receiver.


What is the 3rd and how is it hooked up? You've only mentioned 2 receivers, with 3 of 4 tuners connected. Can you try the 625 on the other lines?


----------



## drfrink24 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry for the long delay, haven't had time to climb up on the roof...



BobaBird said:


> Should be 2 lines off the DP34 for a dual-tuner receiver. Or is it a 211?


Yes, sorry, its a vip211.



BobaBird said:


> Meaning 3 separate LNBs? Or DP Twin/DP Dual, or DPP Twin/DP Dual?


I'm going to have to go up there and check for sure. I know looking from the ground its a dual/single setup, not 3 separate.



BobaBird said:


> What is the 3rd and how is it hooked up? You've only mentioned 2 receivers, with 3 of 4 tuners connected. Can you try the 625 on the other lines?


Man, I'm batting .000  Sorry, yes, I only have 2, the 625 and the vip211. I previously had 3 total, providing 4 possible different feeds, 2 for the 625, 1 for the vip211, and 1 for some skinny black unit that I returned. I now pipe tv2 from the 625 to that room instead, and use the UHF remote.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

drfrink24 said:


> I know looking from the ground its a dual/single setup


Make that "Twin/Dual." A Twin sees 2 satellites, a Dual sees only 1.

Does the Twin have a large "*dp*" logo, or does it say "dpPLUS?"

If it's dpPLUS (ie, DPP Twin), try removing the DP34, use just 1 line to the 625, and a DPP Separator (hopefully it came in the box) to feed the 2 tuners.

If it's "dp" (DP Twin), your configuration should be correct and you may have line or connector problems. Have you tried moving the 625 to the other lines yet?


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

I would almost bet you have a dpp seperator and that this part is your fail point. 

If you run a check switch test with the single cable coming in from the sat (without sep) on each sat input you should have green OK's across from trans on the input you're testing at the time... the other input will be dead with an X.... if you get this with both inputs your seperator may need to be replaced (many seperators go defective as they store static more often than they should).... 

if you do not get the green OKs, go to System Info 1 and check Details.. if it shows LNB DRIFT, note the amounts (listed in parentheses) and contact Dish for LNB SERVCALL... otherwise it could be either your cabling and/or your lnbf if you do not have the DRIFT screen.... unfortunately we would not know without more trial and error.


----------



## Sleepylazy2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

It's summer time, mostly 100 degrees, sunny, clear, and I still loses signal all the time too.


----------



## Highdef Jeff (Jul 1, 2007)

Sleepylazy2006 said:


> It's summer time, mostly 100 degrees, sunny, clear, and I still loses signal all the time too.


Bad LNB or bad point.


----------



## Highdef Jeff (Jul 1, 2007)

drfrink24 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have had Dish for about 1yr, I'd say in that time, its gone out, or, specific sets of channels have gone out, maybe 45 times. Rain or excessive cloud cover kills it usually. I can understand this, however, if I lose signal, or, I lose power, I'll usually have to run multiple "check switch" operations to recover. Most the time I have to hard reset the system to recover, and wait 20-30 minutes for a check switch to complete. I have the DP34 switch. Often times, but not always, it will have pages of messages about removing duplicate entries.
> 
> ...


Bad LNB or bad point. Probably LNB.


----------



## drfrink24 (Jul 12, 2007)

I finally got on the roof, here is the deal:

It is a dish 1000, with a dish plus, and then dishpro, exactly as pictured here:










There are three cables coming out of the dish, to a DP34 switch. From what I've read, the DP34 is not compatible with any install of this combination (however, I have read posts here where its working).

Since I no longer have one of the original receivers, I think I'm going to just reconfigure it, and use the configuration Bobabird suggested.


----------

